# Maple Syrup



## dickTed (11/5/05)

Discovered pure maple syrup in the supermarket.

250 ml bottle.

Will this be enough, and do I just chuck it in and boil for an hour?


----------



## voota (12/5/05)

What brew are you going to put it into? I think i'd add it late in the boil,.. but thats just me.


----------



## Scotty (12/5/05)

Yeh that would be a good addition to an ale or something


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/5/05)

Probably best in a Porter or Brown Ale.

I myself would add it about 10 mins from the end of the boil. Could even steep it in the hot wort for a few mins before cooling.

Warren -


----------



## Airgead (12/5/05)

dickTed said:


> Discovered pure maple syrup in the supermarket.
> 
> 250 ml bottle.
> 
> ...



Boiling for an hour will kill the flavour.

Treat it like honey for a mead - boil for 5 mins if you care about pasturisation, just add to the primary if you don't.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Trent (12/5/05)

DT
Maple browns are pretty big in Canada, and are very tasty, so I would probably look at doing something like that, or as warren said, a porter. I would either add it right at the end of the boil, or just straight to the fermenter to get the most outta the taste. Dont boil for long if you have to boil it.
All the best
Trent


----------



## kungy (12/5/05)

Don't feel that there is a great need to boil it. As it is high in sugars it is a tough breeding ground for any bugs, and plus if it comes in a bottle it would have been treated previously. I think you could just use it in the primary without a heat treatment at all, and still feel confident that it will be safe for your beer.

Will


----------



## Sean (12/5/05)

> Don't feel that there is a great need to boil it. As it is high in sugars it is a tough breeding ground for any bugs, and plus if it comes in a bottle it would have been treated previously. I think you could just use it in the primary without a heat treatment at all, and still feel confident that it will be safe for your beer.


I've only had infected brews twice, and one of those was when I added (unboiled) maple syrup.


----------



## Aaron (12/5/05)

I was thinking about priming a few bottles of my next brown ale with maple syrup. Thought that would be a good idea as you can test how it will taste without gambling an entire batch.

Any thoughts on using it to prime?


----------



## kungy (13/5/05)

kungy said:


> Don't feel that there is a great need to boil it. As it is high in sugars it is a tough breeding ground for any bugs, and plus if it comes in a bottle it would have been treated previously. I think you could just use it in the primary without a heat treatment at all, and still feel confident that it will be safe for your beer.
> 
> Will
> [post="58816"][/post]​



Not starting anything but I am confident in this statement only if the maple syrup bottle seal is freshly cracked and used straight away. If the maple syrup within reason shows no clear sign of bacterial contamination ie mould etc and the seal is still good, it would show that the syrup has previously been treated (which it would most likely have to happen if it is imported from Canada etc), and safe to use without pasterurisation etc, unless the maple syrup or honey etc is something sold on the side of the road (which clearly wouldn't happen with maple syrup)

Will


----------



## Sean (13/5/05)

> Not starting anything but I am confident in this statement only if the maple syrup bottle seal is freshly cracked and used straight away. If the maple syrup within reason shows no clear sign of bacterial contamination ie mould etc and the seal is still good, it would show that the syrup has previously been treated (which it would most likely have to happen if it is imported from Canada etc), and safe to use without pasterurisation etc, unless the maple syrup or honey etc is something sold on the side of the road (which clearly wouldn't happen with maple syrup)


The infected beer I mentioned above used an unopened bottle from a good source, so (if the syrup was the source of the infection), that isn't a guarantee.


----------



## dickTed (16/5/05)

That's it. Thanks Aaron. I've decided I'll prime with it. I've had a bit of a hunt, but can't find out the quantity to use. I reckon the 250 ml bottle would be about right. Don't know if I'll just tip it in or boil in some water yet.

Anyway, I've just racked the only beer I have fermenting, so I'm PATIENTLY waiting for another week and a half. Should be a nice beer though. It's a Coopers Sparkling + 1.25kg extract + 500g crystal + 500g dextrose + 20g Saaz + 30g Cascade(dry). Started 1061, today 1015. Tastes OK so far. Wait til it gets that ol' tree sap into it. I'll have to make some pancakes.

The OG was a bit higher than you'd expect, but I have a new fangled 30 lt fermenter from Liquorcraft, and the measurements are 5 lt apart, and I sorta guessed. After racking, I find that I only have 21.5 lt, and I put about a half pint hop tea in.

Them fermenters are the tall slim ones, but have a different (wider and more abrupt) thread. The lid has a handle across the indented top. A bit jerkier to tighten, because it hasn't got the little grip ridges around it, and the handle being in the middle, doesn't allow enough leverage.


----------

